# Todesritter Umfrage



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr für einen Todesritter machen würdet

Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich einen Orc Todesritter machen.

Wäre nett wenn jemand noch Bilder von dennen der jeweiligen Fraktion posten würde, da ich nur eins von der Horde gefunden hab!

Wenn möglich Gründe der Wahl geben


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. Mai 2008)

in be4 closed =)


----------



## justblue (21. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern mich freuen, dass die neue Klasse zum Tanken / Damage machen da ist und wieder Heiler fehlen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe irgendwo auch gheört das Todesritter auch heilen können


----------



## Delorion (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo auch gheört das Todesritter auch heilen können



Ich hab gehört der Todesritter soll mit Level 70 alleine Illidan töten und mit Level 80 auch Arthas! /Ironie off


----------



## Phobius (21. Mai 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Letzter Punkt: Keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Ally-Seiten auf jeden Fall Human da ich diese am besten mit Palas verbinden kann. Oki, Zwerge gingen auch, aber ich will den Boss in die Schnauze hauen und net die Lenden kitzeln ^^

Auf Horden Seite wäre es, wenn überhaupt, ein Untoter. Der lässt sich für mich am besten damit verbinden ^^


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Letzter Punkt: Keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Bei den Allys sehe ich das genaz so.

Aber bei den Hordlern finde ich passt auch Orc gut da die gut Gebaut sind opder Tauren da bei dennen die Rüstung ziemlich groß ist.

untoter passt aber wirklich am meisten.

Blutelf meiner meinung nach wieder gar nicht, die sollten mal Blutrünzstiger ausehen wie auf der Bc verpackung, also bisschen böse und einen anderen stand haben. DAnn würds passen


----------



## Shaure (21. Mai 2008)

Da sind mal wieder die menschen am besten geeignet...ich nenne jetzt mal nur grausige beispiele.....NACHTELF TODESRITTER ...die kombination aus unsterblichkeit und doch tot


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> Da sind mal wieder die menschen am besten geeignet...ich nenne jetzt mal nur grausige beispiele.....NACHTELF TODESRITTER ...die kombination aus unsterblichkeit und doch tot


Nachtelfen sehen doch richtig Böse aus, perfekt für Todesritter.....Nein im ernst du hast recht ^^

Mensch + Todesritter = Untoter ^^

Untoter + Todesritter = Untot Krieger

Untote pasen aufjedenfall auch dazu, aber mir gefallen Orcs einfach besser


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Bin echt überrascht das soviele Blutelf nehmen


----------



## Gias (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Bin echt überrascht das soviele Blutelf nehmen



schau dir doch mal die horde an jeder zweite ein Blutelf ^^'


Btw Untote 4 the Todesritter


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> schau dir doch mal die horde an jeder zweite ein Blutelf ^^'
> Btw Untote 4 the Todesritter


 sehr viele haben aber auch untote ^^


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Also 104 Leute bisher Abgestimmt.

Zwischenstand

Horde:

Orc - 7,69%
Tauren - 19,23%
Untot - 26.92%
Troll - 3.85%
Blutelf 26.92 %
Keinen - 15.38%

Allianz:

Mensch - 38,46%
Zwerg - 5,77%
Nachtelf - 3.85%
Gnom - 9,62%
Draenei - 5,77%
Keinen - 36,54%


Die Tauen haben sich ganz schön weit hoch geschlagen. Am Anfang waren das nur ca. 6%

Mal schauen wie das ganze weiter geht!


----------



## Lougen (21. Mai 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört der Todesritter soll mit Level 70 alleine Illidan töten und mit Level 80 auch Arthas! /Ironie off



^^... man kommt nicht gleich drauf was du meinst... aber er hat net unrecht... hier irgendwo steht dort das er heilen kann   http://wow.buffed.de/features/2654/die-artikeluebersicht    find ich aber total bescheurt


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ^^... man kommt nicht gleich drauf was du meinst... aber er hat net unrecht... hier irgendwo steht dort das er heilen kann   http://wow.buffed.de/features/2654/die-artikeluebersicht    find ich aber total bescheurt



DEnke das man auf ne andere weise heilen wird.

Beispield durch dmg oder einen ghul


----------



## Lougen (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Bei den Allys sehe ich das genaz so.
> 
> Aber bei den Hordlern finde ich passt auch Orc gut da die gut Gebaut sind opder Tauren da bei dennen die Rüstung ziemlich groß ist.
> 
> ...



für mich kommt kein orc oder taure oder untoter weder ein troll als totesritter in frage... ich bin sowie so der meinung das nur paladine totesritter werden sollten... jeder der die hintergrund geschichte kennt weis das nur paladine die auf den "dunklen pfad der macht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wandelten totesritter wurden... als für mich kommt da nur ein blutelf in frage (und die sehen als totesritter bestimmt blutrünstig genug aus^^)... 

bei der allianz wer es selbst verständlich ein mensch... und der würd aussehen wie arthas^^


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

GoGo mehr Leute Teilnehem, mal schauen was bis zu Wrath of Lich King am meisten bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen gewählt worde


----------



## Lougen (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> GoGo mehr Leute Teilnehem, mal schauen was bis zu Wrath of Lich King am meisten bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen gewählt worde



ich bleib beim blutelf... egal ob ich der einzige bin (ist aber dann auch wiederrum cool) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ich bleib beim blutelf... egal ob ich der einzige bin (ist aber dann auch wiederrum cool)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICh bleib beim Orc, von dennen gibts wenig was ich auf jedenfall mag ^^

Mag Orcs auch so sehr, einfach perfekte Hordler ^^


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ich bleib beim blutelf... egal ob ich der einzige bin (ist aber dann auch wiederrum cool)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICh bleib beim Orc, von dennen gibts wenig was ich auf jedenfall mag

Mag Orcs auch so sehr, einfach perfekte Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (21. Mai 2008)

für mich kommt nur untoter rodesritter in frage

okay - auf allyseite nachtelf........

aber wie gesagt nur untoter todesritter kommt für mich in frage- den und keinen andeen will und werde ich spielen!


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> für mich kommt nur untoter rodesritter in frage
> 
> okay - auf allyseite nachtelf........
> 
> aber wie gesagt nur untoter todesritter kommt für mich in frage- den und keinen andeen will und werde ich spielen!


 Nachtelf passt meiner meinung nach wirklich garnicht


----------



## Frotel (21. Mai 2008)

Das kann nur ein Zwerg Palatin sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Nachtelf passt meiner meinung nach wirklich garnicht


 
 laber nicht, ist alles frage der geschmack auserdem kannst du es nur behaupten wenn du ihn als nachtelf schon mal gesehen hast...

 offtopic

 blutelf natürlich >.<


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

Auf Hordenseite wäre der Todesritter wohl ein Verlassener (WdV, Kannibalismus sowie Style), auf Allianzseite am ehesten ein Mensch (Schwerter- und Rufbonus sowie Style). Alle anderen Rassen sind mir einfach nicht stylisch genug, wobei Zwerge noch ok wären.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (21. Mai 2008)

Nichts geht über Zwerge und Tauren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (21. Mai 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenne ja jetzt nicht alle Infos zum Todesritter:

Wie der wird tanken können? Wieso twinke ich mir dann gerade nen krieger hoch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (21. Mai 2008)

Auf Hordenseite passen zwar die Undead am meisten, würd dennoch nen BE oder Tauren nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus Prinzip

Auf Ally seite auch am ehesten nen Dreanei, auch aus Prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (21. Mai 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja jetzt nicht alle Infos zum Todesritter:
> 
> Wie der wird tanken können? Wieso twinke ich mir dann gerade nen krieger hoch?
> 
> ...



Edit:

Hab mich jetzt etwas informiert. Also ich bin echt gespannt wie das dann weitergeht.

Wieso lvl ich grad nen Tank hoch wenn es später tausende von Todesrittertanks geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was wird dann aus all den Krieger-, Pala- und Druidentanks?


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

naja,auf die Frage was man mit all den Tanks anfängt: man kann endlich wieder in inis...
das Hauptproblem für Inis ist doch, dass, neben Heilern, immer Tanks gesucht werden.endlich gibt es mal genug davon...
da es natürlich alles Anfänger-Tanks sind, wird es bestimmt in vielen Inis "lustig" zugehen...
ich als Heiler werd mir mal die neuen Tanks genau anschauen...


----------



## Bihd (21. Mai 2008)

also ich würde mir einen Untoten horde todesritter machen
und ein Nachtelf Todesritter weil ich auch einen Nachtelf Hunter spiele und ich von der rasse her eig voll geilö finde^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (21. Mai 2008)

Der Todersritter wird doch nur ein Tank für Magieschaden, wenn es um Melee geht darf er sich sowieso nur hinter Krieger, Ferals und Palas einordnen.


----------



## Turao (21. Mai 2008)

Für mich kommt nur ein Gnom Todesritter in frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles nur ne frage des Styles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Turao schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nur ein Gnom Todesritter in frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht bestimmt furchteinflösend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2008)

wie bisher auch: troll und ja kein allie^^


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> laber nicht, ist alles frage der geschmack auserdem kannst du es nur behaupten wenn du ihn als nachtelf schon mal gesehen hast...
> 
> offtopic
> 
> blutelf natürlich >.<



Nichts laber nicht!

Ich sagte Nachtelf passt MEINER MEINUNG nach nicht zum Todesritter.

Das heisst das es mir nicht gefällt! Außerdem kenn ich die Todesritter Rüstung und kann sie mir an einem Nachtlf vorstellen.

Nachtelf Krieger zumbeispiel mag ich auch nicht!

Ich behaubte garnichts, ich äußere nur meine meinung!!


----------



## Ronas (21. Mai 2008)

/vote for tauren deathknight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (21. Mai 2008)

Untote. Was sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da es davon wahrscheinlich am Anfang 1 Millionen geben wird, werde ich erstmal warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (21. Mai 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> laber nicht, ist alles frage der geschmack auserdem kannst du es nur behaupten wenn du ihn als nachtelf schon mal gesehen hast...


gibt schon bilder davon^^


topic:
weibl. blutelfe ftw


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

taure todesritter *lach*
gnom dk MUAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> gibt schon bilder davon^^
> topic:
> weibl. blutelfe ftw



Danke ^^


----------



## taliya (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hab ne kleine Gnom Deffkriegerin und ich muss sagen ich würd ehrlich keine andere Rasse als Krieger spielen wollen-aber ob ein Gnom nu zum Todesritter geeignet wär-ich weiss ja net-ich denke ma ich würd mir nen Nachtelf machen,da ich Menschen in WoW nicht wirklich mag. Aufjedenfall werd ich es sicher ma antesten ob so ein Gnomi nicht doch irgendeine Wirkung auf den Gegner hat-als Todesritter mein ich-aber vermutlich lachen sich da sämtliche Bosse eher tot-aber am ende zählt ja eh nur das man sagen  kann -nu isser down   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gnome sind die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. Mai 2008)

Troll todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso nehmen so wenige troll :'(


----------



## factum (21. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo auch gheört das Todesritter auch heilen können



zitat: "Ein Todesritter kann &#8211; je nach Runen-Konfigurationen &#8211; die Rolle des Tanks, Heilers oder Schadensausteilers übernehmen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zitat: "Der Todesritter kann sechs Runen aus drei Runen-Kategorien (Blut, Frost, Unheilig) wählen, die links oben unterhalb der Lebenspunkte-Anzeige dargestellt werden."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

quelle: buffed.de; http://wow.buffed.de/features/2655/todesritter-ab-stufe-55

und Delorion wenn du es nicht weißt, sag es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: taure oder orc todesritter auf heal geskillt ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

factum schrieb:


> zitat: "Ein Todesritter kann – je nach Runen-Konfigurationen – die Rolle des Tanks, Heilers oder Schadensausteilers übernehmen."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut,dass Buffed da einen Fehler gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der Todesritter bekommt wahrscheinlich einen "Todesmantel",mit der Heilen oder Gegnern schaden kann. Das dürfte so eine Art "Lichtblitz" sein,der aber keinesfalls dauerhaft als Heilung zu gebrauchen ist. Es braucht also immer noch einen echten Heiler.


----------



## Galatheya (21. Mai 2008)

Mein Todesritten wird auf jeden Fall ein weiblicher Draenei ^^

Warum?

Zum einen soll der Char auf jeden Fall weiblich werden. Ich bin selber weiblich und außerdem find ich die männlichen Vertreter der Rassen schon im Auswahlbildschirm recht unästhetisch. ^^ 

Ich mag weder Gnome, noch Zwerge spielen. Und mit den Menschen kann ich mich nicht wirklich identifizieren, die (zumindest die weiblichen) sehen meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt toll aus.

Bleiben also noch die Nachtelfen und Draenei (Die am häufigsten auf meinem Acc anzutreffenden Rassen =P)

Und von denen passt meiner Meinung nach der Draenei am besten, zumal mein Paladin auch Draenei ist <3


----------



## benbaehm (21. Mai 2008)

kann mal bitte jemand umfragen verbieten? danke! -.-


----------



## Big Tank (21. Mai 2008)

benbaehm schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jemand umfragen verbieten? danke! -.-



Und was hat das für einen Sinn?


----------



## Plakner (21. Mai 2008)

Mein Todesrritter wird ganz kalr ein Troll da ich die Rasse am wenigsten mit Todesrittern In Verbindung bringen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal sehn ob er weiblich wird oder doch männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Mai 2008)

Mensch oder Untot, was anderes passt einfach nicht. Dass man was anderes als
diese 2 Rassen dafür wählen kann ist Bullshit und sollte nicht gemacht werden!
Ich freu mich auch meine Gespräche mit Tirion Fordring, ich mag den Schmuse-
Pala einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem ist er ein Freund der Orcs! 

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Villano (21. Mai 2008)

ich würde sagen dasn gnom als todesritter extrem style hätte xD


----------



## agolbur (21. Mai 2008)

Horde:
Ja eindeutig undeath! hat einfach am meisten style und schließlich war ja auch arthas später ein untoter

ABER arthas war auch vorher ein paladin ... - von daher so viele belfen!

zwischen diesen zwei rassen würde ich persönlich aber sagen:
STYLE: undeath > blutelf (spiele auch 2 x 70er Blutelfen)


----------



## Apokalypse08 (21. Mai 2008)

nen Menschen 1. spiegelt das iwie die hintergrundgeschichte vom deathkngiht wieder und 2. hat das einfach nur style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MLK1006 (21. Mai 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Letzter Punkt: Keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehe ich genau so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (21. Mai 2008)

Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> nen Menschen 1. spiegelt das iwie die hintergrundgeschichte vom deathkngiht wieder und 2. hat das einfach nur style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigendlich spiegelt des die hintergrundgeschichte net ganz... es würde sie nur ganz spiegeln wenn du einen Paladin zu einem Totesrittermachst


----------



## Lougen (21. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> schließlich war ja auch arthas später ein untoter



falsch... arthas war nie ein untoter... er war nur ein totesritter (des hat nichts mit tot oder leben zu tun)


----------



## wildekin (21. Mai 2008)

ich werde auf jedenfall einen trool-deathknight machen:
untote würden zwar passen, allerdings sind bei denen, wie bei kriegern, die rüstungen so mickrig
tauren und orc finde ich die rüstungen zu groß und tauren finde ich passen eh nicht
bleiben noch trolle und blutelfen, und da ich blutelfen ned mag wird es wohl ein troll...außerdem snd trolle geil^^


----------



## Ollivan (21. Mai 2008)

ich stell mir sonen gnom in schwarzer rüstung und überdimensionaler klinge end toll vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spytfyre (21. Mai 2008)

ok-ich habs mir jetzt ncih bis zum ende durchgelesen aber den todesritter kann man sich zusätzlich holen-also ihr könnt auch mir euren fullepic 70er das dann so drehen dass ihr einen habt der todesritter taucht dann zusätzlich in der charauswahl auf.. ab und zu mal news lesen hat schon ganz anderen leuten geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-Spyt->
Edit: glaube daher auch nich unbedingt dass man da ne eigene rasse hat.. ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Destilatus (21. Mai 2008)

TROLLE TROLLE UND NOCHMALS TROLLE !! WIR ÜBERNEHMEN ALLES 


p.s: Trolle an die macht PEW PEW


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (21. Mai 2008)

N811 weiblich. Tankgeskillt.

Spielerischer Grund: Es gibt sooo wenig Tanks auf unserem Server (zumindest siehts immer so aus wenn man mal einen sucht), außerdem wär es für mich mal was neues. Durch das DD-Hybridentum ist auch zu erwarten, daß ein Tank-DK trotz besagter Skillung noch in der Lage ist, einen normalen Feldmob in akzeptabler Zeit alleine umzukloppen.

Styletechnischer Grund: Vielleicht habe ich es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, Elfen müssen bei mir entweder richtig schwer bepackt oder in reich verzierte Roben gehüllt sein. In diesem Fall wird es eben die "schwer bepackt"-Variante. Außerdem würde ich es iwie faszinierend finden, wenn ein Char der an sich nicht sooo robust aussieht mit >15k HP herumläuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymandor (21. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sind doch Draenei auch echt geile Todesritter, ich meine als Eredar klappts ja auch, die sehen unheimlich bös aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*senf dazugeb*


----------



## Aber Derbe (21. Mai 2008)

Troll 

Einfacher Grund: Beste rasse wo gibt

Hätt ich ne Untote auf 55 würd ich die nehmen...


----------



## luXz (21. Mai 2008)

villt female undead oder 

zwerg male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find die ganz lässig


----------



## Jayoner (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde auf jedenfall auf Seiten der Allianz einen Gnom Todesritter machen...stellt euch das doch mal vor so ein kleiner Wicht der böse aussehn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (21. Mai 2008)

Ich werd mir zwei Todesritter machen, und zwar 
auf meinem derzeitigen Mainserver nen pinken weiblichen gnom-todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei n paar Kumpels aufm Server wirds wohl n BE oder n Orc, hab aber da mal für nen BE gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (21. Mai 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Troll Todesritter spielen, wobei Ork Todesritter auch ganz nett ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Untoter wäre auch noch möglich, aber Tauren und Blutelfen passen irgendwie nicht zum Todesritter. Würde komisch aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für Allianz finde ich Draenei Todesritter optisch ganz gut...


----------



## Cavalon (21. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Ich werd mir zwei Todesritter machen, und zwar
> auf meinem derzeitigen Mainserver nen pinken weiblichen gnom-todesritter
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst keine 2 Todesritter machen ;-) Nur 1 pro Account , ausser natürlich du besitzt 2 ! ^^


----------



## Lucelia (21. Mai 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Du kannst keine 2 Todesritter machen ;-) Nur 1 pro Account , ausser natürlich du besitzt 2 ! ^^



doppelte korrektur:
1. man kann pro account auf jedem realm, auf dem man auch einen 55er char hat, einen todesritter machen
2. ja, ich besitze zwei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein motivationsgrund für den pinken gnom?
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8048/testzq9.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavalon (21. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> doppelte korrektur:
> 1. man kann pro account auf jedem realm, auf dem man auch einen 55er char hat, einen todesritter machen
> 2. ja, ich besitze zwei
> 
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok alles klar , Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (22. Mai 2008)

Spytfyre schrieb:


> Edit: glaube daher auch nich unbedingt dass man da ne eigene rasse hat.. ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...



gut das du dich belehren lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Freischaltung und Erstellung eines Todesritters
> 
> Verfügt ihr auf dem von euch verwendeten World of Warcraft-Account über einen Charakter, der mindestens die Stufe 55 erreicht hat, habt ihr die Möglichkeit, einen neuen Todesritter der Stufe 55 und eines beliebigen Volkes zu erstellen (solltet ihr auf einem PvP-Realm spielen, muss der Todesritter der gleichen Fraktion wie euer bisheriger Charakter angehören). Sobald ihr die Welt betretet, wird euer noch unerfahrener Todesritter eine Reihe von Quests absolvieren, die dem Erlernen eurer neuen Fähigkeiten dienen. Ihr werdet einen Todesritter pro Realm und pro Account erstellen können.



Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/d...ht/gameplay.xml


----------



## the Huntress (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auf Hordenseite einen Ork und auf Allianzseite einen Menschen nehmen. Beide Rassen habe ich nie oft gespielt also wäre das dann auch mal ne gute Abwechslung!


----------



## atischa (22. Mai 2008)

Von der Geschichte her klar untote auf horden seite aber die eignen sich einfac hnicht dazu genau sie ich es hässlich finde untote krieger anzuschauen krieger sollten stark sein und nicht so ein knochengerüsst so seh ich das auch für todesritter also orc werd ich machen da ich schon genug tauren twinks hab und main is auch taure=)

mfg

p.s. untote warris nicht persöndlich nehmen da drausen...hab nicht gegen euch nur gegen eure chars=)


----------



## Jerobeam (22. Mai 2008)

Ich werd mir keinen machen, hab kein Interesse an der Klasse. Zudem sind meine 10 Slots eh voll.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Mai 2008)

Aber schrieb:


> Troll
> 
> Einfacher Grund: Beste rasse wo gibt
> 
> Hätt ich ne Untote auf 55 würd ich die nehmen...



Musst nicht die Rasse nehmen wie dein beispielsweise 55 char, dann steht dir es ganz frei was du nhemen willst


----------



## Lougen (22. Mai 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> aber Tauren und Blutelfen passen irgendwie nicht zum Todesritter. Würde komisch aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



k... der taure passt echt net rein... aber der Blutelf finde ich passt besser rein als ein orc oder ein troll... untoten  würde ich auch net nehmen, (weil jeder des falschversteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... der totesritter ist nicht tot... er lebt und ist unsterblich... er ist sozusagen in nem mittelding...) 

ich persönlich finde blutelfen passen bei der horde am besten dazu und bei der allianz sind des einzig und alleine die menschen (ist mir aber im prinzip egal... hab nen 70 Blutelf Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...

aber über geschmack lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (22. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich Todesritter spielen würde (was ich eh nicht tuen werde), würde ich nen Gnom nehmen, weil das total lächerlich aussehen muss xD und ich gerne gegen den Strom schwimm :>


----------



## Lori. (22. Mai 2008)

Jeder der nicht Mensch/Undead-DK spielt gehört vergast!


----------



## Glaus (22. Mai 2008)

http://gallery.wowszene.de/albums/album04/DKHorde.sized.jpg 

Ich werde/würde einen Tauren oder einen Orc nehmen.
Ansonsten sieht der Blutelf recht stylisch aus,allerdings hasse ich Elfen (Egal ob Nacht- oder Blutelf)...
Allies werden bei mir so oder so ausgeschlossen,da ich nur Horde spiele
Also wird es wahrscheinlich ein Taure/Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wäre es ein Taure da mein Main auch ein Taure ist das sieht dann so aus als würde mein Krieger dann 
so zu sagen zum Todesritter werden^^


----------



## Lori. (22. Mai 2008)

Ist euch Kacknewbs klar, dass ihr keinen Char überschreibt sondern einen neuen erstellt? Lore-technisch ist das mal wieder absolut lachhaft, fast schlimmer als die Draenei-Katastrophe!


----------



## Gallero (22. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Ist euch Kacknewbs klar, dass ihr keinen Char überschreibt sondern einen neuen erstellt? Lore-technisch ist das mal wieder absolut lachhaft, fast schlimmer als die Draenei-Katastrophe!



Ich glaub das weiss inzwischen jeder^^


----------



## -Xero- (22. Mai 2008)

> laber nicht, ist alles frage der geschmack auserdem kannst du es nur behaupten wenn du ihn als nachtelf schon mal gesehen hast...
> 
> offtopic
> 
> blutelf natürlich >.<



ich denke mal er meint story-technisch ^^ 




horde : untoter
ally : mensch


----------



## Bangsta (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auf Hordenseite auf jedenfall einen Orc-DK machen, da zum einen Orcs in Platte wie laufende Festungen aussehen, und zum anderen weil ein Orc der allererste DK war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Allianzseite wäre es für mich eindeutig ein Mensch.


----------



## hufranz2007 (22. Mai 2008)

wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamosh (22. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich die ahl hab nehm ich den dk als zwergin oder als gnom weil es auf ally seite meine lieblingsrassen sind^^ 
passen würd meinermeinung nach am besten der mensch (will ich aber nicht spielen) oder aber der untote denn ich weis nicht was elfen mit dunkler macht an hut haben


----------



## Lougen (22. Mai 2008)

Glaus schrieb:


> http://gallery.wowszene.de/albums/album04/DKHorde.sized.jpg
> 
> Ich werde/würde einen Tauren oder einen Orc nehmen.
> Ansonsten sieht der Blutelf recht stylisch aus,allerdings hasse ich Elfen (Egal ob Nacht- oder Blutelf)...
> ...



geiles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... da werd ich mehr verstärkt den blutelf nehmen... jeder der sagt untote sehen am besten aus, zu dem sag ich nur eins... schaut euch wie kacke der aussieht (und ich meine net die frisur)... der sieht aus wie ein krieger wo die rüsi vergammelt ist (mit den ganzen knochen sieht der untote von der horde sowieso am blödsten aus


Blutelf 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kamosh schrieb:


> denn ich weis nicht was elfen mit dunkler macht an hut haben



nachtelfen nichts (sind auch nur Sch***e baumknutscher)

blutelfen sind machthungrig und denn ist es egal ob dunkle oder sonst eine


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht wie das auf deinem Realm bei deiner Fraktion ist, aber bei uns  ca. so:
[Handelschat][Âlidâri]> LF Healer fuer heroic
name>hier healer
name>sucht ihr nochn healer
name>Bin heiler kann ich noch mit?

und mitr viel Glueck mal
name>bin Tank habe 12k hp darf ich mit?


danke, die 12k sind dann meistens gebufft.
Bei uns fehlt es an Tanks, man braucht connections um einen zu bekommen.

Zum Thema>
Mensch bei ally bei horde ganix


----------



## Buddits (22. Mai 2008)

Also Horde kann ich mich nicht zwischen Orc und Blutelf entscheiden, nehme aber wahrscheinlich blutelf.
Allianz auf alle Fälle Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Big Tank (22. Mai 2008)

Wieso mag keiner Orcs?-.-


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Bangsta schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Hordenseite auf jedenfall einen Orc-DK machen, da zum einen Orcs in Platte wie laufende Festungen aussehen, und zum anderen weil ein Orc der allererste DK war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da stimm ich zu^^ orc udn draenei schultern rocken- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!111einself111!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

ich finde die nachtelfen bzw.blutelfen, untote und menschen passen am besten oder würdet ihr euch vor einem gnom oder zwerg fürchten der nur halb so groß wie ihr seid? und wegen den orcs, tauren und trolle deren statur passt einfach nichtf inde ich


----------



## zukunftsrocker (22. Mai 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört der Todesritter soll mit Level 70 alleine Illidan töten und mit Level 80 auch Arthas! /Ironie off


omG n4p-.-


----------



## Neltharon (22. Mai 2008)

Weiblicher Trolltodesritter. Wie gut, dass ich damit fast allein da stehe.


----------



## Juryx (22. Mai 2008)

Ich schliesse mich ein paar anderen an , gnom-todesritter ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ryuuk (22. Mai 2008)

also ich würd ma sagen mensch und undead is soooowas von öde...
das kennt man doch in und auswendig....wie wärs ma mit was neuem?
taure und gnom ftw was geileres geht doch net!


----------



## Melih (22. Mai 2008)

ich würde mir ein untoter dk oder ein blutelf dk machen


----------



## kotsos (22. Mai 2008)

Also Horde Orcs oder Untote, aber eher Untot passt besser
Und Allianz naja Zich würd ganz spontan einen Zwerg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( wenn ich je Allinaz spielen werde)


----------



## ReWahn (23. Mai 2008)

Naja eigentlich ann man sich nur Menschen, Orcs, Untote und Blutelfen überhaupt als DK vorstellen... Alle anderen Rassen passen da aeinfach nicht zu... gnome sind zu lächerlich, zwerge zu gut/nett, Nachtelfen auch zu gut, Draenei sin sowieso die Lichtanbeter, Trolle sind zu 'cool drauf' und dzu wenig dunkel, Tauren zu Naturverbunen... Aber wie man Blizz kennt werden da auch noch sehr abstruse Kombinationen möglich sein... :/

Allianz: Mensch (Bei keinem anderen Allianzvolk gab es jemals Todesritter oder auch nur Zeichen davon, dass es eine gewisse Affinität dazu hat, sich verderben oder korrumpieren zu lassen)

Horde: Orc (Die ersten Todesritter waren Orcs. Untote passen natürlich auch gut, Blutelfen gingen auch...)


----------



## Lougen (23. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Horde: Orc (Die ersten Todesritter waren Orcs. Untote passen natürlich auch gut, Blutelfen gingen auch...)



Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der erste DK war ein Mensch



> Nach einer langen Reihe von Experimenten mit den Seelen der getöteten Ratsmitglieder gelang es Gul'dan schließlich, den Leichnam eines gefallenen Ritters von Sturmwind mit dem Geist des Nekrolyten Teron Blutschatten zu verschmelzen. Der erste Todesritter war geboren.



Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/d...knight/lore.xml


----------



## Pro_noob (23. Mai 2008)

@vorposter damit wär er aber fast schon wieder untot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema ich find menschen und undeads sind die am besten für den todesritter geeignet allein schon von der vorstellung der Statur und natürlich weil sie die beiden rassen sind, welche hauptsächlich in der geschichte des Lich Königs mitgewirkt haben


----------



## Lougen (24. Mai 2008)

an alle die wissen wollen wie die totesritter bei jeder fraktion männlich oder weiblich aussehen

http://rapidshare.com/files/117366419/Deat...__Hord.rar.html

des ist der link... einfach runterladen und entpacken... da sind alle rassen drin


wünsch euch schon mal viel spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (24. Mai 2008)

Taure
Gnom


----------



## Seryma (25. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema "Deathknight und Heal", ich denke das der Todesritter da so ähnlich ist wie ein Priest mit dieser Fähigkeit, desto mehr Schattenschaden, dadurch dann Heal...

vllt wird der DK bei jedem Crit 1/2 seines Schaden's die Gruppe healen oder so... fänd ich ne nette Idee, sowas wie Lebensabzug...

was ich mir auch noch vorstellen könnte, das der DK Runen opfern kann, um eine Person über einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu schützen...

das waren auch mal wieder meine Ideen, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Catara (25. Mai 2008)

also ich würde als Ally entweder einen Mensch oder Gnom machen

und falls ich mal einen Hordler-Todesritter spielen sollte dann einen Tauren oder eine Belfe weil mir die anderen Rassen nicht wirklich gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (9. Juni 2008)

wieso sowenige troll und orc?


----------



## r41ken (9. Juni 2008)

undead
passt einfach am besten xD


----------



## Eagle Wraith (9. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema "Erster DK":

Kommt drauf an, ob man Arthas (Mensch) als ersten sieht oder Ner'zhul (Der Lichkönig, y'know? War früher Anführer der Orcs bis er von Kil'jaeden so lustig gefoltert wurde, bis er nur noch 'n Stück Seele war, das dann in eine magische Rüstung in einem magischen Eisblock in einem magischen Eiskronengletscher. Und das nur, weil er keine Lust hatte, dem Kj zu helfen, die Draenei auf Draenor/der Scherbenwelt zu verprügeln...).
Ich persönlich denke, dass Ner'zhul nicht ein Todesritter ist, sondern erst durch Arthas' Aufnahme von Frostmourne und der Rüstung Ner'zhuls dazu wurde... Oder auch anders rum, Arthas wurde zu 'nem Todes-Lich-König-Ritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Laut wow-europe war Teron Gorefiend (Blutschatten? Haben die irgendwie die falsche Sprache im Übersetzungsprogramm benutzt?) der erste Todesritter... Somit wär's also Teron oder Ner'zhul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (10. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Troll Todesritter machen. Ob das von der Statur passt is mir relativ egal, Troll is einfach meine Lieblingsklasse und basta.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. Juni 2008)

Catara schrieb:


> also ich würde als Ally entweder einen Mensch oder *Gnom* machen
> 
> und falls ich mal einen Hordler-Todesritter spielen sollte dann einen Tauren oder eine Belfe weil mir die anderen Rassen nicht wirklich gefallen
> 
> ...




LOL ,  made my day!


,, Arrrghh,, ,,Im a DK , im gonna kick ur a*s!,, ,, ..... if i just could reach ur a*s.... ,, ,,Argh , come down 2 me , i wanna coil ur face - but beware - it might be hurt a bit ,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also :

Allis = Mensch DK
Hordler = Blood11 oder UD DK , wobei der UD DK voll arm aussehen würde - da die UD´s so ne moische körtperhaltung haben , und somit keine Kraft und Würde austrahlen ! <<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



my 2 cents


----------



## fereman (10. Juni 2008)

wie ist das eigentlich??hab bei allianz meine chars .wenn ich dann nen todesritter erstellen will...kann ich mir dann auch nen hordler erstellen(obwohl ich keinen 55er hordler habe)???oder geht das dann nur für allianz ????


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen Todesritter machen (fehlt leider in der Abstimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich werde mir auch keinen machen...die klasse spricht mich nicht wirklich an


----------



## Big Tank (12. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## 3r1k (12. Juni 2008)

ganz klar Taure/ Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (14. Juni 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich??hab bei allianz meine chars .wenn ich dann nen todesritter erstellen will...kann ich mir dann auch nen hordler erstellen(obwohl ich keinen 55er hordler habe)???oder geht das dann nur für allianz ????



des ist egal wo du den 55. char hast ally oder horde... hauptsache gleicher realm


----------



## Trunks89 (14. Juni 2008)

wenn erweiterung kommt habe ich ja schon ....habe ja schon ein 70 kann dan sofort ihn machen und ausprobieren ...mal gucken wie sich so kämpft und wie viel DMG er macht    bin nur Neugirig


----------



## Neltharon (14. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte mal auf meinen Poll im DK-Klassenforum hinweisen der den gleichen Inhalt hat...

Frühere Todesritter Umfrage


----------



## YesButNoButYes (14. Juni 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> in be4 closed =)




HA! Weit gefehlt! =P


Nunja, der DK/TR...
Auf Hordeseite passt der nirgends hin und bei den Allianzlern nur zum Menschen, leider.


Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "NEED GNOME DK !!!11"
Das brauchts ja mal wirklich nicht...


----------



## Subarel (14. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr für einen Todesritter machen würdet
> 
> Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich einen Orc Todesritter machen.
> 
> ...




Auf der Blizzcon wurde gesagt das höchst wahrscheinlich nur Untote und Menschen Todesritter
werden können, also wirds einen Ork Todesritter vllt nur deinen Träumen geben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.Shandro (15. Juni 2008)

die einzigen die storytechnisch zum DK passen sind Menschen und Untote, basta! werd mir aba keinen machen da ich net mehr zocke


----------



## Mr.Lennart (15. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mir nen Tauren Todesritter bei Horde machen, da die 5% mehr hp echt nice sind(ob als DD oder tank 5% sind immergut)

Und als Alli nen Dreanei, da man sich in schweren momenten wo man fast tot ist nochma nice Heilen kann.
...meine Meinung jedenfalls


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2008)

die frage ist einfach zu beantworten:

bei der allianz währe es ein weiblicher (anmerkung: wie immer, da alle meine charas weiblich sind....nen typen kann ich im spiegel angucken wenn ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nachtelf, die gründe liegen darin begründet das weibliche nachtelfen hübsch sind und ich bei meinen charas darauf eben schauen, zum anderen kann man sich unsichtbar machen (was bei afk gehen praktisch ist, oder auf dem BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man defft vor allem

und bei der horde (wenn ich denn mal horde spiele...wobei der BE dazu eine gute gelegenheit währe....nur sind alle "normalen" char slots auf meinem server schon voll -.-) währe es wohl eine Blutelfe (oben genannte gründe zählen hier auch) aber vor allem weil ein blutelf der ja unter der geißel gelitten hat (ich meine ilidan hat die fast ausgelöscht mit hilfe der geißel) und dann doch deathknight geworden ist....es ist halt cool um sich zu erklären warum der BE sich von seinen unheiligen meistern abgewandt hat (ich gehe davon aus: der BE weiß nicht was die geißel getan hat, oder glaubt es nicht und da er mit training (deathknight werden) beschäfftigt ist, kann er die gerüchte nicht prüfen und er ist bereits mit training fertig als er es erfährt....)


mfg LAX
ps: ich bin nicht wirklich beim RP dabei (ab und zu halt) aber ich liebe es mir background stories für meine charas zu überlegen


----------



## Chezuz (15. Juni 2008)

Also rein von der geschichte der todesritter her würde ich sagen, dass ein blutelf schon recht gut passt... wurde von der macht verführt usw...
aber auf alli seite sind menschen die einzig wahren...


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2008)

Hachja... der Todesritter, wie fies das Blizzard mich noch so lange warten lassen muss... Ich weiß noch nicht, welche Fraktion ich nehme, aber zwei Sachen stehen schon mal fest: endlich mal ein männlicher Char und dann entweder Mensch oder Blutelf. Warum? Ganz einfach: die Rassen gefallen mir jetzt schon in der Rolle des Todesritter, egal ob jetzt ein Blutelf-Todesritter Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich hier manche Antworten durchliest kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln...
*Hand trifft Stirn kritisch*
Nachtelfen als Todesritter? Tauren als Todesritter?
Leute, habt ihr denn wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Völkern?
Naturverbundene, von Grund auf gute Wesen sollen sich dem Tod und der Dunkelheit verschreiben?
Wesen, die kaum in der Lage dazu sind, sich etwas böses auszudenken?
Meine Güte...
Ihr wisst wahrscheinich nicht einmal, wofür das RPG in MMORPG steht...
Wie sehr kann die Community denn noch verfallen?
...

Storytechnisch lassen sich eigentlich nur Orcs, Untote, Blutelfen und Menschen mit der Toesritterklasse vereinbaren... zur Not auch Trolle und Zwerge... alle anderen Völker sin von Natur aus zu gut um als Todesritter in Frage zu kommen. Gnome vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber stellt euch mal so nen 40 cm Deathknight vor.... dem nimmt man die Verderbtheit nicht ab...


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> Ihr wisst wahrscheinich nicht einmal, wofür das RPG in MMORPG steht...
> Wie sehr kann die Community denn noch verfallen?
> ...


Du musst nicht von ein "paar" auf alle schliessen. Manche können halt nur nicht richtig lesen^^

Der DK wird wohl nur von Menschen und Untoten gespielt werden können.

Edit:

Habe gerade noch mal auf der HP von Blizzard nachgeschaut. Die Auswahl des Volkes für den DK ist egal. Jedes kann dafür ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Alaniel (15. Juni 2008)

sorry aber ich werd mir auf ally seiten wenn dann einen n811(w) todesritter machen xD oder wenn horde dann nen ud(m) todesritter xD


----------



## Buddhica (15. Juni 2008)

Normaler weise lese ich hier nur wenn ich par infos brauche,aber nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe,mußte ich einfach schreiben. Ich finde es toll das ihr euch gedanken macht,welche rasse ihr nehmen wollt. Ihr redet aber die ganze zeit von  " uh ja orc sind cool weil die cool aus sehn und nachtelfen sehn ja richtig böse aus und tauren sind cool weil da alles größer aussieht,oder am besten past der untote weil der ist ja tot past am besten zu todesritter".Ehmm ja ist alles schön so,aber habt ihr schon drüber nachgedacht,ein rasse zu nehmen wegen seine rassen fertigkeiten und nicht weil bei der ein die schulter teile am besten aus sieht???! Mal zum bei spiel...blutelfen. instand manaburn und aoe stille. Und das dan als todesritter. Joa bis denne dan mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (15. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Auf Ally-Seiten auf jeden Fall Human da ich diese am besten mit Palas verbinden kann
> 
> Auf Horden Seite wäre es, wenn überhaupt, ein Untoter. Der lässt sich für mich am besten damit verbinden ^^


 100%ig meine Meinung!


----------



## Triferon der Grill (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn schon Todesritter dann aber Gnom!
Und mal ehrlich...Wer will schon einenn Horde Todesritter?Niemand!
Und ihr sehts doch bestimmt auch schon vor euren inneren Augen das in einem Jahr dann Orgrimmar von Tauren Todesrittern belagert wird...
Naja Gnome sind die besten und basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calukavon (15. Juni 2008)

JAAAAAA!!!
So ein kleiner putziger Gnomen Todesritter wäre absolut cool.....so einen will ich^^


----------



## Grollzunge (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn erstelle ich mir einen Ork Todesritter. Soweit ich weiß hatte doch glaube ich der erste Todesritter die Seele eines Orks oder wie war dass nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (15. Juni 2008)

Hordenseite : Undead   , das passt einfach perfekt
Allianzseite : Mensch, ich finde da geht egtl nix anderes ^^

Das passt auch zur story : Arthas erst Mensch Paladin nimmt Frostmourne und wird zum untoten Todesritter.


----------



## feronius (15. Juni 2008)

ich würd mir auf seiten der horde am liebsten nen untoten todesritter erstellen und auf allianzseiten nen menschen todesritter


----------



## Scyphus (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde als Hordler Blutelf würde passen, denn die Pala-Rüssis sehen einfach gut an ihm aus, bestimmt also auch die des Ritters.
Untoter könnte ich mir auch super vorstellen. Als Krieger machnse ganz gut was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewish (15. Juni 2008)

also ich werde auf jeden fall einen weiblichen gnom deathknight machen! Schon allein aus Protest gegen die Leute die sagen "Boah ey Todesritter muss voll Untoter sein oder Mensch weil Arthas voll Mensch äi"!!!
PS: Ihr werdet euch noch wundern wenn ein kleiner Gnom mit pinken zöpfen euch (untote deathknights) in grund und boden prügelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crescent (15. Juni 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier manche Antworten durchliest kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln...
> *Hand trifft Stirn kritisch*
> Nachtelfen als Todesritter? Tauren als Todesritter?
> Leute, habt ihr denn wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Völkern?
> ...



*hust* apropos lesen... es hieß, was für einen todesritter wir machen würden und nicht, welcher storytechnisch zum spiel passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da blizzard uns da nicht beschränkt, ist es absolut legitim sich tauren todesritter o.ä. erstellen zu wollen. meckern kannst du ja dann auf nem RP-realm, aber ich nehme an, dass die da auch nichts davon hören wollen.


----------



## Hamy (15. Juni 2008)

Ich konnte den todesritter schonmal antesten und werde mir glaub ich keinen machen.. mir gefällt das dk system nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juni 2008)

Den Thread gibts schon genau  mit der gleichen Umfrage/Frage im Todesritterforum.



/vote4close


----------



## smokrr (15. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo auch gheört das Todesritter auch heilen können



Nein. Die heissen auch nicht Lebensritter...sondern Todesritter..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubique (15. Juni 2008)

Also Humans steht für mich außer frage zeigt ja schon die geschicht^^
aber auf meiner liebsten seite kann ich mich nicht entscheiden...
undeads sind ja wie der name schon sagt untot haben aber eine ähnliche geschichte wie der todesritter
also befreit vom willen eines herrschers usw blabla
aber tauren sollens auf keinenfall werden die sind doch so knuffig^^


----------



## Mirek (15. Juni 2008)

Also, der Allianz könnte ich dem Todesritter mal gar nicht zuordnen.
Ich weiss nicht aber keine Rasse passt zum Todesritter =/
Bei der Horde auf jedenfall Untoter, passt allein vom Namen schon ;D


----------



## Xiaa (15. Juni 2008)

Hmm viele schreiben hier von Geschichte und, passt besser uns so, aber eigendlich passt alles recht gut, da alles und jeder *verderbt* werden kann.

Daher stellt sich doch eher die praktische Frage. 

Horde:

Zum tanken am besten nen Taure HP-Boni is nich übel. die 2te wahl währe dann Untot, wegen wille der Verlassenen, ka ob der Todesritter sonstwas wegen fear hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst käm nur Taure in frage.

Als dd dann eher Troll (bersi) wobei Ork sicherlich auch nich schlecht is(Blutrausch)


Allianz:

Zum Tanken nen Zwerg. Steingestallt is da auf jeden fall vom vorteil.

Zum schaden machen geht nur Mensch... (Schwertspezi)


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2008)

crescent schrieb:


> meckern kannst du ja dann auf nem RP-realm, aber ich nehme an, dass die da auch nichts davon hören wollen.


Richtig, wollen wir auch nicht. Wir machen schon lange unser eigenes RP und orientieren uns nur grob an Blizzards "Vorgaben".


Und was sollte das mit den von "Natur aus zu guten Völkern"? Zwerge und Tauren sind friedliebende Völker? Öhm... was sind dann die fiesen Zwerge in der sengenden Schlucht? Und böse Tauren meine ich auch schon mal gesehen zu haben, ich weiß nur nicht mehr in welchem Zusammenhang. Ich will ja nur zeigen, dass jedes Volk, egal wie gut es sein mag, seine schwarzen Schafe hervorbringen kann.


----------



## Briefklammer (15. Juni 2008)

> Richtig, wollen wir auch nicht. Wir machen schon lange unser eigenes RP und orientieren uns nur grob an Blizzards "Vorgaben".
> 
> 
> Und was sollte das mit den von "Natur aus zu guten Völkern"? Zwerge und Tauren sind friedliebende Völker? Öhm... was sind dann die fiesen Zwerge in der sengenden Schlucht? Und böse Tauren meine ich auch schon mal gesehen zu haben, ich weiß nur nicht mehr in welchem Zusammenhang. Ich will ja nur zeigen, dass jedes Volk, egal wie gut es sein mag, seine schwarzen Schafe hervorbringen kann.


die tauren sind in tausend nadeln oder wie das heißt


----------



## S21GRAMM (15. Juni 2008)

Ich mach mir gar keinen weil jedes Kiddie mit so einem rumlaufen wird,wie bei den Gayelfen damals *rolleyes*


----------



## Winn (15. Juni 2008)

S21GRAMM schrieb:


> Ich mach mir gar keinen weil jedes Kiddie mit so einem rumlaufen wird,wie bei den Gayelfen damals *rolleyes*




Ja klar wird sich jeder einen erstellen..Aber deswegen isser ja noch lang kein Kiddie...Immerhin ist der Todesritter was neues und wird jeder ausprobieren wollen. Der Todesritter Ansturm wird sich legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossopol (15. Juni 2008)

immer diese mainstream rasse ud+human....
wie langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Den Thread gibts schon genau  mit der gleichen Umfrage/Frage im Todesritterforum.
> 
> 
> 
> /vote4close


Das war wohl eine Griff ins Leere. Erstens ist diese Umfrage hier älter als das gesamte Todesritter-Forum und zweitens gibt es hier 10x mehr Antworten als bei der im DK-Forum. Also welches sollte man eher schliessen? Man könnte diesen hier vielleicht in das DK-Forum verschieben aber mehr auch nicht. Würde man das aber tun, wäre einer von beiden in der Tat überflüssig. Dann würde ich aber eher den anderen Thread schliessen als diesen hier.


----------



## xxZyloZxx (15. Juni 2008)

Hey
Ich finde am besten passend für den Todesritter:
~Untoter~Mensch~
Sieht einfach am besten aus.
Tauren,Trolle,Orcs,Zwerge,Blutelfen,Nachtelfen,Draenei,Gnom passen mal übelst nicht zum DN.


----------



## Oogieboogie (15. Juni 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> für mich kommt kein orc oder taure oder untoter weder ein troll als totesritter in frage... ich bin sowie so der meinung das nur paladine totesritter werden sollten... jeder der die hintergrund geschichte kennt weis das nur paladine die auf den "dunklen pfad der macht"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das stimmt SO nicht...
denn es wurden nicht nur paladine zu todesrittern, sondern jeder wird zum todesritter, der seine energie von einem mächtigen lich bezieht...
beweis: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Todesritter


----------



## Rhundos (15. Juni 2008)

> Da sind mal wieder die menschen am besten geeignet...ich nenne jetzt mal nur grausige beispiele.....NACHTELF TODESRITTER ...die kombination aus unsterblichkeit und doch tot



ja und stell dir einfach mal Draenei-Todesritter vor... Draenei, die eigentlich total für das licht sind und rein usw...


----------



## airace (15. Juni 2008)

bei der allianz gnomexD

aber bei der horde 100% UD finde ich story technisch am geilsten


----------



## Huntêr1982 (16. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Also 104 Leute bisher Abgestimmt.
> 
> Zwischenstand
> 
> ...



Kuh Rockt halt xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (16. Juni 2008)

Hiho leute. 

Ich würde mir eine Nachtelfen-Todesritterin erstellen allein schon weil mir mensch+undead zu mainstream sind, Nachtelfen sind da etwas besonderes ob wohl die Natuverbunden sind gibts halt vielleicht einige wie meine Todesritterin die halt eher der dunklen Seite zugewandt haben.Das währe meine einzige wahl. Mit gnomen zwergen menschen tauren orcs trollen untoten und Blutelfen hab ich nicht viel am Hut


----------



## Lordcocain (16. Juni 2008)

Eine grausame Vision fliegt durch meinen Kopf.
Ich sehe Stormwind vor meinen Augen, bevölkert von hunderten Menschen Todesritter mit Namen wie: Artas, Arthás, Árthàs ....


----------



## Remeas (16. Juni 2008)

Also Horde spiel ich net, daher auch kein Todesritter. Und für den fall das ich wirklich einen machen sollte wirs natürlich ein Gnom. Einfach weil es bestimmt total klasse aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragomyr (16. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die besten Rassen für den Todesritter sind

Für die Horde:  Untote
Für die Allianz: Menschen 

Die Rassen finde ich einfach am besten geeignet für den Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (16. Juni 2008)

Geschichtlich gesehen ist doch Mensch DER Todesritter, oder hab ich da was falsch mitbekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Arthas = Mensch, steigt zum Deathknight auf, und ist ja immernoch ein Mensch, wenn auch ziemlich durchgeknallt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ocian (16. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mir einen Allianz Todesritter machen würde, dann wäre es entweder als Tank ein Zwerg wegen Steingestalt, möchte ich jedoch als DD spielen dann einen Menschen wegen Schwertspezialisierung. auf der Hordenseite würde ich wohl einen Tauren als Tank bevorzugen bzw. einen Untoten um als DDler durchzugehen,wobei auch ein Ork da seine Reize hätte.


----------



## frankymk (16. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mir nen Untoten Todesritter machen bzw ich werde mir einen machen schon um zu
sehen wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nen Ally wäre dann eindeutig nen Gnom denn was anderes würde da nicht in Frage
kommen denn Gnome sind das einzige Allyvolk was ich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal´kuth (16. Juni 2008)

Also auf er horde siete entweder tauren <3, blutelf oda mänlich untoter.
Bei der ally seite nimal einen männlich mensch weil sie ur gay und schirch ausschauen, wurde nachtelf wiblich nehmen und ich glaube man kann keine dreanei  als todesritter nehmen weil irgend wie nicht zusammen passt aber naja sie sind auch palas.


----------



## Der Donner (16. Juni 2008)

Würde nen Orc machen, weil ich Orcs einfach cool finde (ausser bei Schurken, da ist ein male Untoter bisschen besser).
Mein Main ist auch Orc Hexer, weil die Hüte einfach Urgeil aussehen xD
Müsste aber dann das T7 (wenn es das gibt) in der Charaktervorschau anschaun, wenn das bei Orcs nicht gut aussieht, würde ich vlt ne Blutelfin nehmen^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. Juni 2008)

Werde mir ganz sicher kein Hordler machen. Nicht weil ich ally bin sonder weil ich finde eifach es past irgendwie nicht so zu den Rassen. Bei mir wirds ein Mensch weils zu denen einfach am besten past.

mfg Fröggi


----------



## Focht (16. Juni 2008)

ich werde mir auch einen Human-Todesritter machen, da ich finde das es gut in die story passt, und gut aussieht. Als Hordler wuerde ich eindeutig den Orc sehen


----------



## Lantana28 (16. Juni 2008)

hi, 

ich denke ich werde weder auf Horde noch auf ally einen Todesritter erstellen, aus den einfachen grund, passt für mich einfach nicht. Todesritter sind/waren böse und für mich passt das einfach nicht ins Game, da sie plötzlich auf ally oder Hordenseite kämpfen


mfg


----------



## schredder07 (16. Juni 2008)

BTW, wie kann man nur Gnom-Toderitter nehmen??
Genauso laecherlich, wie diese S3 weiblichen Gnom-Kriegerinnen mit dem S3 Lollipop. -.-*

Tante Edith: Mit pinken Haaren natuerlich...


----------



## Narulein (16. Juni 2008)

Gnome FTW .. son kleiner .putziger Gnom .. muss sicher toll aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chimaria (16. Juni 2008)

gnomin mit den grosen zöpfen in pink ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.ripped (16. Juni 2008)

Troll > all


----------



## alexaner666 (16. Juni 2008)

omg wer nen gnom als todesritter nimmt, gehört doch an die Wande gestellt.
Das passt mal gar nicht, so ein kleiner fettsack der deathcoils um sich haut.
da kann ich nur kopfschütteln.


----------



## Nuraa (16. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Idee von nem Untotem Todesritter schwachsinnig......
....ein Wiederauferstandender der wieder stribt und wieder auf ersteht? wtf?^^ 
ergibt i-wie keinen sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eventialos (16. Juni 2008)

ach was die coolste rasse sind die dranei habt ihr mal einen voll eqipten T5-t6 krieger gesehen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da sehen viele ini bosse neben ihm blass aus  und zur hintergrundgeschichte würde es auch passen paladine oder priester die sich gegen das licht gewendet haben werden todesritter, von wegen untote wer will schon eine char ohne unterkiever spielen zum kotzen 

dranei an die macht


----------



## Eventialos (16. Juni 2008)

apropo orc die passen einfach net zur storyline, orc sind schamanen und die die sich gegen die elemente der natur gestellt haben sind hexer geworden und todesritter sind diejenigen (paladine des lichts) die sich vom licht abgewendet haben hoffe nicht alle rassen werden untote werden können


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (16. Juni 2008)

Orc Todesritter.
Mensch Todesritter.

Die würd ich mir nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber klar, am besten passt halt ein "Untoter Todesritter" und ein "Mensch Todesritter" deswegen haben die 2 Rassen die meisten Stimmen bei der Umfrage =)

_*Das Mount des Todesritters:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (16. Juni 2008)

> Orc Todesritter.
> Mensch Todesritter.
> 
> Die würd ich mir nehmen smile.gif
> ...


Nö.
Todesritter sind nur Paladine die bekehrt wurden.
Untote passen überhaupt nicht, da sie den Verlassenen angehören und Todfeinde der Geißel sind.


----------



## clarence_666 (16. Juni 2008)

also ich würde es am besten finden wenn due allis ihren Totesritter bekommen würden und die Hord halt eine Art "Helden-Schamane" oder sowas und dies dürfte jeweils nur entweder ein Ork oder ein Mensch spielen würde , find ich, sowieso besser rein passen aber naja wir leider nicht passieren


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (16. Juni 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört der Todesritter soll mit Level 70 alleine Illidan töten und mit Level 80 auch Arthas! /Ironie off



-.- Blizzard hat groß und breit gesagt das es auch mit 80 keine 1-Mann Instanzen geben soll und das todesritter sehr balanced sein soll. das ist einfah wie eine komplett neue klasse.

wenn es die leutz mit full t6 net schaffen saphiron/khel zu ownen dann ist es unwarscheinlich das man mit 80 artzhas/illi alleine killen kann


----------



## Nyxon (16. Juni 2008)

Finde die Umfrage blöd,weis nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde,aber es werden eh nur 2 Rassen pro Seite verfügbar sein wegen der Story,bei der Allianz sind es Menschen und Zwerge bei der Horde Orc und Untote, ich such mal den Link raus wo ich es gelesen habe,es war ein Blue-Post.


----------



## alexaner666 (16. Juni 2008)

> Ich hab gehört der Todesritter soll mit Level 70 alleine Illidan töten und mit Level 80 auch Arthas! /Ironie off


funktioniert wohl nicht.
probiers doch mal mit /dummheit off


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (16. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Nö.
> Todesritter sind nur Paladine die bekehrt wurden.
> Untote passen überhaupt nicht, da sie den Verlassenen angehören und Todfeinde der Geißel sind.



Öhm, ja..
Ich mein das anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untote:
1. Untoter Todesritter - der name passt einfach =)
2. Ein Untoter auf nem Skellettdrachen und nem Skellettreittier - passt einfach zusammen ^^
3. Tote beschwören als Untoter. - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Menschen:
Das einzige das bei der Allianz so halbwegs zu nem Todesritter passt ist der Mensch.
Draenei = omg *kotz*
Gnom = sieht vllt cool aus aber irgendwie passt des ned *g*
Zwerg = naja -.-
Nachtelf = passt sowas von gar nicht.


----------



## Camô (16. Juni 2008)

@ Handfeuerindieecke:

Schon mal daran gedacht dass das ironisch gemeint war, kenntlich gemacht durch /IRONIE OFF??

Ich fänds bescheuert wenn man mit jeder Klasse nen DK erstellen könnte, naja, die DK-Schwemme ohne der Folgeq auf lvl80 ist sowieso maln schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## PaladinMaik (16. Juni 2008)

Mal Back 2 Topic,
Mensch Pala ftw, niemand sonst sollte Todesritter werden können. WoW war mal nahe an der Storyline von WC3 dran,
leider hat sich das schon mit BC geändert, wenn jetzt noch jede Klasse ein DK werden kann, dann ade Warcraft Story...

Das Absurdum das die Horde Paladine hat war schon schlimm genug (Kämpfer des Lichts -> gute Seite), wenn schon
dann sollten die Blutelfen "Palas" gefälligst auch Blutritter heissen.
Und wie gesagt, DK nur für Mensch Palas, am besten mit einer entsprechend Epischen Questreihe die es verdient hat.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juni 2008)

ich werde mir auf horden seite nen orc dk machen auf ally seite nen gnom xDD


----------



## Shadowelve (17. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde mir auf Hordenseite einen Orc machen und auf Allyseite einen Mensch. Das sind die einzigen beiden Rassen mit denen ich den Todesritter verbinden kann.
Gnom Todesritter? Tauren Todesritter? Sry, kann ich nix anfangen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (17. Juni 2008)

Draenei

Wiso? Ich bin Draenei fetischist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (17. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Öhm, ja..
> Ich mein das anders
> 
> 
> ...




frage, warum passt nachtelf nicht? ich meine die können auch vom rechten weg abkommen (siehe hintergrundgeschichte zu ILLIDAN bzw. den naga (wenn ich mich net irre war z.B: vashj mal eine priesterin von Elune der mondgöttin der nachtelfen)) und vor allem würden die als DK ziemlich gut aussehen (in weiblich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - männliche nachtelfen können sich mit männlichen BE's zusammen tun und beim Cristopher-Street-Day auf der Parade mit gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und böse werden. Und von Böse bzw. Evil (mag das wort) bis zum DK ist es ein katzensprung.

ok vll sehe nur ich das so, aber wenn man von aben genannten beispielen ausgeht, dann kann man für einen nachtelfen die perfekte hintergrundstory schreiben und schon passt es. was meiner meinung nacht nicht passt sind Gnomen DKs, weil Gnome nicht böse genug sind (hab noch nie einen wirklich bösen gnome (ausser die in Gnomeregan, das für die Story bisher nicht wirklich relevant ist) der eine größere rolle spielt gesehen)....ok hier könnte man auch sagen: wer hexenmeister sein kann, kann auch DK sein.....


so meine paar cent.

mfg LAX


----------



## Sydies (17. Juni 2008)

so viel wow-unwissen in einem threat...hammer.

nachtelfen = unsterblich...seit wc3 wohl kaum...

orc todesritter sind unpassend...orcs waren die ersten todesritter...

todesritter sollen tanken können...ja...aber seine stärke (anderen tanks gegenüber) soll darin liegen, am besten gegner/bosse zu tanken die magie benutzen, für andere gegner/bosse werden weiterhin andere klassen besser sein.

todesritter sollen heilen können...ja...steht auch irgendwo im blizzardforum.

hauptsache keiner hat ahnung, aber alle wollen mitreden...


----------



## dejaspeed (17. Juni 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> frage, warum passt nachtelf nicht? ich meine die können auch vom rechten weg abkommen (siehe hintergrundgeschichte zu ILLIDAN bzw. den naga (wenn ich mich net irre war z.B: vashj mal eine priesterin von Elune der mondgöttin der nachtelfen))..
> so meine paar cent.
> 
> mfg LAX




Korrigiere es waren Hochelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (17. Juni 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Korrigiere es waren Hochelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok...ich muss dir da mal glauben (da ich keinen bock habe, EC3 nochmal zu zocken oder das alles nach zu lesen.

naja dann bleibt das beispiel von illidan, und das ist ja genug, ich meine der ist ein halb-dämon d.h. auch die N11 können böse sein

mfg LAX
ps: die werden aber wieder unsterblich (der weltbaum regeneriert sich ja, das kann dauern aber immerhin)


----------



## kampfkruemel (18. Juni 2008)

wenn, dann bleib ich bei den tauren, nur passt die todesritter-klasse irgendwie nich zu denen find ich... tauren sind halt nich so finstere gesellen... aber is ja noch nen bissl zeit bis dahin und so lange spiel ich meinen jäger oder meinen dudu!


----------



## Chillers (18. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr für einen Todesritter machen würdet
> 
> Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich einen Orc Todesritter machen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin faul. Mach´mir erstmal keinen Todesritter und warte ab, was die anderen Klassen so sagen.
Dann werde ich schauen, ob ich es kribbelnd finde, einen zu ziehen....habe da spontan meinen Hexer im Auge, LV.49.
Würde sich ja anbieten. Immer das Neue mit dem Nützlichen verbinden....und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (18. Juni 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Draenei
> 
> Wiso? Ich bin Draenei fetischist.
> 
> ...



IIIH..Dranei UND Fetischist....gibt es was schlimmeres?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fetischisten tragen die Krakenarme als Garotte um den Hals? Bah....


----------



## Flatrian (18. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, ich werde direkt einen Troll Todesritter anfangen. Ob nun DD oder Tank (eines der beiden würd ich wohl machen wollen), der Berserker is was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja Orc wäre meine 2. Wahl ma sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erstma inaktiv ^^


----------



## Kurak (18. Juni 2008)

auf jedenfal nen weiblichen todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann auch nur einen Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil ich die einfach geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinovah (18. Juni 2008)

nachtelfen sind von elune gesegnet, ein todesritter waere da etwas seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Juni 2008)

Ich persönlich würde mir nen Blutelfen DK machen. Finde die einfach toll ^^

Grüße


----------



## Nahamani (18. Juni 2008)

Die meisten behaupten, die Menschen würden am besten zum Todesritter passen...
Aber ich mache mir aus RP-technischen Gründen einen Untoten Todesritter. ^^
Denn: in der Vergangenheit war sie ein (menschlicher) Paladin und nun da sie tot ist, wird sie von der Horde und den Verlassenen aufgenommen.

Bei der Horde fühlt man sich zu Hause. ;D


MfG Naha


----------



## Imona (18. Juni 2008)

Morgen.
Ich würde mir einen männlichen Menschen-Todesritter machen.Passt halt am besten wegen Arthas und so ^^


----------



## Grammatonn (18. Juni 2008)

Der Todesritter is ne mischung aus allen Klassen

man kann ihn als Tank,healer und dd einsetzen (Nahmkampf und Zauber)

also ich bin nit so von dem begeistert da ich glaube wenn er wirklich so Imba is wird ihn sich jeder holen un dann wirds langweilig

Is meine Meinung aber mehr als abwarten un Tee trinken können wir jez eh nit machen


----------



## Big Tank (26. Juni 2008)

Inwischen schon über 2100 Leute abgestimmt und es sieht so aus:


Horde:

1.Untote


Allianz:

1. Mensch



Wie ich mir dachte, die Blutelfen sind Mitllerweile weit hinter den Untoten.


----------



## Geige (26. Juni 2008)

horde: untoter oder blutelf

allianz:gnome oder nichts oder gnome rullz in der allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (21. September 2008)

UI 2000 abstimmungen schon.


Bei mir Ally:
Mensch
Horde: Orc


----------



## Shizo. (21. September 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo auch gheört das Todesritter auch heilen können




er kann sich im blut skillbaum selber heilen aber keine anderen


----------



## Doonna (21. September 2008)

Big schrieb:


> ICh bleib beim Orc, von dennen gibts wenig was ich auf jedenfall mag
> 
> Mag Orcs auch so sehr, einfach perfekte Hordler
> 
> ...


 Joa Orcs sind wirklich die perfekten Hordler, da kann ein Taure soviel rummuhen, ein Troll soviel rumtanzen, ein Untoter soviel Tot sein und ein Blutelf soviel .....keine ahnung...soviel..Blutelf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Hordenlich wie der Orc werden sie nicht sein.


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Da ich zum ewigen Hordespielen verdammt bin werd ich wohl wieder einen Blutelf machen ^^


----------



## Ravenkiss (21. September 2008)

Ich mach ne troll DN <3


----------



## Panador (21. September 2008)

Bei Allianz - Sicher Mensch. Gnom-Todesritter... *graus*, Rest nicht ganz so schlimm, aber muss nicht sein.

Bei Horde tu ich mich schon schwerer... Taure oder Ork oder Untoter. Blutelf wäre evtl nett, aber ich hab scho 70er B11 Schurke und Magier und lvl mir grade nen Pala, da muss nich noch ein B11 sein.
Ork wäre vor allem aufgrund der Lore interessant, afaik waren ja die ersten Todesritter Orks bzw der erste Todesritter. Untoter... theoretisch interessant, wobei das Untot - Todesritter - Tot - Untot - Whatever da ein wenig seltsam ist.  Taure - einfach weil sie die massivste Rasse sind, und Tank muss für mich ne entsprechende Wand sein. ^^ Werd mich wohl primär nach der Todesritter-Optik richten letztendlich, derzeit tendier ich aber eher zu Taure, mag bei den Orks die "krumme" Körperhaltung nicht.


----------



## Neltharon (21. September 2008)

Ich verweise auf einen Thread den ich vor zig Wochen im Todesritterforum eröffnet habe....

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45496


----------



## Lichtdrache (21. September 2008)

Ich mache mir blutelfentodesritter männlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alli nein danke hab 2 allis das reicht mir.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (21. September 2008)

Ich würde Untoter/Orc bzw Mensch nehmen


----------



## Cooko (21. September 2008)

GNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die sind doch soooooooooo süüß , und dann als dk <3 <3 <3

gott , so putzig^^


----------



## NarYethz (21. September 2008)

um die heil-frage zu klären.
der dk kann seine ghule mithilfe einer fähigkeit heilen. nur ghule. bei anderen wesen macht das nur schaden.
des weiteren hat ein auf blut geskillter dk fähigkeiten, die die gruppe sich selbst heilen lassen oder mit denen er sich selbst heilen lässt.
skillt man die blut aura, so heilt sich jedes grp mitglied um 2% des eigens verursachten schadens..
skillt man blutwürmer, so hat man ne 3/6/9% chance blutwürmer zu spawnen, die auf das ziel des dks miteinkloppen und den dk um den verursachten schaden heilen.
dann gibts noch vampirblut, dass die heileffekte um (bin mir jetz net ganz sicher) 30% verstärkt.
und zu allerletzt kann der todesritter eine blutrune in leben umwandeln. wieviel prozent das sind weis ich jetz auswendig net, sry, aber glaub um die ~40% vollgeskillt...
b2t..
ich nehm wahrscheinlich ne nachtelfin, weil die in platte einfach cool sind. ich wollt eig ursprünglich nen menschen nehmen, weils halt einfach von der wow geschichte stimmen würde, aber ich kann menschen vom aussehen her einfach nich ab und das dann das ganze addon vor meiner schnauze rumlaufen zu sehen pack ich net^^
auf horde seite 100% für undead, weil undead einfach die geilste rasse überhaupt is.. hätte nie auf ally seite anfangen sollen^^ naja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg ichö


----------



## Seltsam (21. September 2008)

Taure und Draenei. Das sind die wuchtigsten Plattenträger die es gibt.


----------



## Darkfire936 (21. September 2008)

Auf Allianzseite ganz klar Mensch passt einfach am besten.Zwerg und Draenei wäre auch nett.auf Horden seite einen untoten oder Blutelfen.Ich finde zu den restlichen Völkern passt der Todesritter nicht.Finde von Blizzard auch Scheiße das sie jedem Volk den DK zugänglich gemacht haben.Dann hätte ja auch gleich jedes Volk Pala werden können.


----------



## Geibscher (21. September 2008)

Gewitzt wie ich bin und einfach nur das Ergebnis wissen wollte hab ich bei beiden "keinen" genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich aber einen machen werden (OloloL) und gerne einfach das mache, was keiner anderer macht nehm ich einen der letztplazierten Troll oder Zwerg

Je nachdem wer mit mir zocken wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit an den über mir: Find ich auch, hätte ihn z.B auf jeden Fall den Gnomen gegeben weil die eh nur 4 Klasse haben. Da ich aber keine Ahnung (oder Interesse) an der WoW-Geschichte habe, könnte auch die irgendeinen Grund geben


----------



## the Huntress (21. September 2008)

In der Beta spiele ich einen Tauren Todesritter, aber wenn es richtig losgeht werde ich eine Todesritter Trollin machen, quasi das Gegenstück zu meiner Galika. Dies wird dann auch mein Main werden. Mir macht die Klasse sehr viel spaß, besonders als Tank.


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Horde=Orc
Allianz=Zwerg 

Ich zock den Char von meinem neuen Acc auf lvl 55 dann nen Dk machen und der wird mein neuer Main sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (23. September 2008)

Neltharon schrieb:


> Ich verweise auf einen Thread den ich vor zig Wochen im Todesritterforum eröffnet habe....
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45496


Der Thread wurde vor einigen monaten eröffnet...da gabs nichtmal ein Todesritter Forum, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

horde: keinen (bin ally siehe sig)

Allianz: mensch schon alleine wegen den 10% mehr ruf außerdem weils geila aussieht
achso natürlich männlich


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orilion (23. September 2008)

Also ich werd wahrscheinlich n Tauren machen, vlt auch Troll bin mir nicht 100% sicher. Bei Ally höchstens Gnom, wenn überhaupt. Ist das einzige was passt.


----------



## Doonna (23. September 2008)

Orilion schrieb:


> Also ich werd wahrscheinlich n Tauren machen, vlt auch Troll bin mir nicht 100% sicher. Bei Ally höchstens Gnom, wenn überhaupt. Ist das einzige was passt.


Mensch passt sehr...siehe Arthas.


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (23. September 2008)

werd mir nen tauren machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find so ne dicke rüssi einfach geil


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

MENSCH!


----------



## Kalfani (23. September 2008)

Gnom DK geht gar nicht klar^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (23. September 2008)

Gnom :O die haben style^^


----------



## Lukee (23. September 2008)

Ganz klar 'nen Gnomentodesritter oder Orc, auch wenns nicht so gut passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Prozentzahl bei Gnom steht ja wohl für sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (23. September 2008)

Eindeutig Gnom und Ork ;-)


----------



## king_mit_dem_ding (23. September 2008)

Natürlich nen weiblichen Gnom mit pinken Haaren das ist doch die coolste Variante!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artaju (23. September 2008)

irgendwie paßt des ja überhaupt net in die geschichte von warcraft, dass man tauren todesritter machen kann oder nachtelfen, etc ^^

wegen style is es aber gut 

ich pers werd mir wohl n weiblichen draenei nehmen (nice ass)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (23. September 2008)

NAtürlich blutelf^^
das lachen ist da so Pöse!


----------



## deathmagier (23. September 2008)

eigentlich wollt ich mir ja nen untoden dk machen aber werd jetzt wegen style und wegen der lustigen pony klauquest nen tauren anfangen^^


----------



## Maine- (23. September 2008)

ich werd mir ein mensch todesritter machen sobald ich meine hexe und mein dudu oben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

wer hat hier thread nekromantie getrieben? o_0


----------

